# Sticky  Just a reminder...



## Strela

If you weigh in on a question regarding the authenticity of a watch please make sure you are 100% correct in your advice. If you're not sure say so! Use phraseology like: "It looks OK to me, but I'm not wiling to bet my life on it." or words to those effects. 

Often times people ask questions right before an auction is about to end, and giving out misleading or outright incorrect information is helping no one.

Also, if you are soliciting information about the legitimacy of a watch, use your head. What you may read here at WUS, or any place else, on the subject of Russian watches may not be correct. Hopefully it will be good information, but use caution if your unsure. And always research, as best you can, anything before buying or bidding on it.


----------

